# Baratza Sette



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is any soul owning up to having ordered one of these yet? Coffee Omega say they are due to be dispatched last day of the month and are now taking advance orders. I know they have received a mixed reception from over the Pond but presumably any defaults will have been ironed out as they wait for CE to happen.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Watching this thread with interest!


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Same here


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it is actually coffee hit who are taking pre orders. I rang them and they said as far as they know they are either in the UK or about to land and waiting customs clearance. Expect to be sensing them out within 2 weeks.

I cannot see the point of not having the weigh version....what do others think


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hmm... I am on the opposite opinion: For me, I think the non-weight version would work better. The weight version needs to be kind of glued to the ground - People across the pond adding blue-tack to the feet of the grinder - and some even say that the timed version is accurate enough to 0.5g, which is good enough for me.

I am really keen on one of those, but considering the folks in the US are still having teething issues with them, and for them is easy enough to send it back to Baratza, I'll wait a few more months before I go ahead.

I've been following the HB thread very closely, on a daily basis.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

pessutojr said:


> Hmm... I am on the opposite opinion: For me, I think the non-weight version would work better. The weight version needs to be kind of glued to the ground - People across the pond adding blue-tack to the feet of the grinder - and some even say that the timed version is accurate enough to 0.5g, which is good enough for me.
> 
> I am really keen on one of those, but considering the folks in the US are still having teething issues with them, and for them is easy enough to send it back to Baratza, I'll wait a few more months before I go ahead.
> 
> I've been following the HB thread very closely, on a daily basis.


whether you believe them or not, coffee hit say that the time spent getting CE has allowed them to refine the gremlins which were present in the US. If you take away the weigh option it becomes just another grinder to me!


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I think the weighed version is the one to go for. Once the grinders have settled down and burrs seasoned it seems as our friends across the pond are getting very stable and repeatable doses.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I think that CC was getting one of these to test at some point, so might be worth waiting for his 2p worth.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

One thing about the weighed version - and I know this is not everyone's case - is that you won't be able to add a dosing funnel to the top of the basket /pf to make sure everything is mess free around the grinder.


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> One thing about the weighed version - and I know this is not everyone's case - is that you won't be able to add a dosing funnel to the top of the basket /pf to make sure everything is mess free around the grinder.


Doesn't it tare prior to grinding, or is it a height thing.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MalcolmH said:


> Doesn't it tare prior to grinding, or is it a height thing.


It does tare, but the clip to hold/grab the portafilter won't be able to do its job if you have one of them in place, based on the pictures I've seen so far.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

pessutojr said:


> One thing about the weighed version - and I know this is not everyone's case - is that you won't be able to add a dosing funnel to the top of the basket /pf to make sure everything is mess free around the grinder.


If you had ever seen my workstation, that would be the least of your worries!


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm sure if it were needed something could be fabricated.


----------



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

Anybody have a view on how it would compare with an Atom? (currently on my shortlist)

Smaller burrs on the Sette, but the low retention and weighing benefits have me curious.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thats what I want to know. The Atom seems to be respected but I do not know anyone whose opinion I really value that has one, and they are quite expensive. The gearing on the Sette means that even with small burrs it is very very quick.....have to wait and see the feedback I guess


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

soxley said:


> Anybody have a view on how it would compare with an Atom? (currently on my shortlist)
> 
> Smaller burrs on the Sette, but the low retention and weighing benefits have me curious.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

pessutojr said:


> One thing about the weighed version - and I know this is not everyone's case - is that you won't be able to add a dosing funnel to the top of the basket /pf to make sure everything is mess free around the grinder.


should not really need it as the basket sits pretty close to the exit. I have heard today that it is not being sold in the UK till March now


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> should not really need it as the basket sits pretty close to the exit. I have heard today that it is not being sold in the UK till March now


I'll keep a very close eye on this, thanks for the info David.

On another topic, what's the take by people who know more than me on conical vs flat burrs? As the Sette is conical, will it be a good grinder if I tend to favour medium/dark roasts? I read that medium flat burrs are better for darker beans.

I never owned a burr grinder before, so I have no idea.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pessutojr said:


> I'll keep a very close eye on this, thanks for the info David.
> 
> On another topic, what's the take by people who know more than me on conical vs flat burrs? As the Sette is conical, will it be a good grinder if I tend to favour medium/dark roasts? I read that medium flat burrs are better for darker beans.
> 
> I never owned a burr grinder before, so I have no idea.


Burrs this small don't get hung up what roast they are " better for " .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think in general, conicals are better for darker stuff. A lot of owners say that the taste from the Sette is better than from their K10's but that maybe subjective. Certainly larger conicals seem to handle darker stuff better than flats


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

@dfk41 You say now that it's not being sold till March, did you hear that from coffee hit?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Craig-R872 said:


> @dfk41 You say now that it's not being sold till March, did you hear that from coffee hit?


coffee omega told me this afternoon but could not say why. They thought they were in the UK awaiting customs but unless they are way down the list of suppliers I cannot think of the problem. I might ring coffee hit again tomorrow and see what they say


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> coffee omega told me this afternoon but could not say why. They thought they were in the UK awaiting customs but unless they are way down the list of suppliers I cannot think of the problem. I might ring coffee hit again tomorrow and see what they say


Ask them to donate one for forum testing!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Craig-R872 said:


> Ask them to donate one for forum testing!


I think someone else has that in hand


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Now selling on Coffee Hit the Sette 270W:

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/baratza-sette-270w.html

The timer version is already sold out.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

Theres a more recent video from WLL here.






Once concern was the mention that the outer burr was not straightforward to replace.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I still find this an interesting proposition. Can't be bothered to wade through the large volume of waffle on HB so look forward to hearing some feedback from one of grinder gurus on here.

Always a little dubious of reviews from stores who are stocking the item in question. It can't help but be part review and part sales pitch.

still watching this space...


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

My local cafe has just taken delivery of one, will be interesting to see how it fares in a commercial environment given the pour reliability reported on HB


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Given it's a home grinder, why would you want to replace burrs, ever?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone owning up to ordering one of these then? I have thought about it but would like to know that the time spent in getting CE has been to improve the flaws....though that perhaps might be wishful thinking


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't need yet another grinder but I am tempted by the 270w version!

Mind you, will be watching from the side lines with interest to see what the usual early adopters of new kit think of it first!

Looking  at you dfk41


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

PPapa said:


> Given it's a home grinder, why would you want to replace burrs, ever?


Damage?

Not uncommon to find stones in coffee.


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

I received my settle 270W yesterday. First impressions are great but I'm just having trouble with the weighing. You have to have the portafilter exactly level with the arms. The weighing works great with the cup provided just a faff to get it set up so it weighs into the portafilter correctly. So at the moment it's under dosing which is a result of the portafilter not sat correctly on the arms. One thing I can say is it's super fast. Fingers crossed I can get it set up correctly without wasting too many beans.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

olliew44 said:


> I received my settle 270W yesterday. First impressions are great but I'm just having trouble with the weighing. You have to have the portafilter exactly level with the arms. The weighing works great with the cup provided just a faff to get it set up so it weighs into the portafilter correctly. So at the moment it's under dosing which is a result of the portafilter not sat correctly on the arms. One thing I can say is it's super fast. Fingers crossed I can get it set up correctly without wasting too many beans.


I did read some helpful tips from other coffee forums who have had this grinder for a while. Worth a read if you have not already.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

olliew44 said:


> I received my settle 270W yesterday. First impressions are great but I'm just having trouble with the weighing. You have to have the portafilter exactly level with the arms. The weighing works great with the cup provided just a faff to get it set up so it weighs into the portafilter correctly. So at the moment it's under dosing which is a result of the portafilter not sat correctly on the arms. One thing I can say is it's super fast. Fingers crossed I can get it set up correctly without wasting too many beans.


Have you seen the videos they made to help you?


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes i have watched pretty much every video featuring this grinder haha! I have also read some things over at home barista mainly saying make sure all feet are even and maybe try a bit of blu tac underneath to stop the jerking around of the scale. Going to try this now. Getting slightly annoyed now but i will report back if anything i try works. wish me luck


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Since i was using so many beans with trialing different methods i got some cheap ones from the supermarket and have found if i hold the base of the grinder firmly on the worktop then it works perfect so i guess i need something to hold it down. Just a side note, i don't know how people drink the supermarket stuff. It was the oiliest bag of crap i've every seen. Smells bad too!

if anyone has any ideas on how to keep it stable on wooden worktops let me know!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

olliew44 said:


> If anyone has any ideas on how to keep it stable on wooden worktops let me know!


Sugru ftw.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Sugru ftw.


Never come across that before. Looks to be useful stuff.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

olliew44 said:


> Since i was using so many beans with trialing different methods i got some cheap ones from the supermarket and have found if i hold the base of the grinder firmly on the worktop then it works perfect so i guess i need something to hold it down. Just a side note, i don't know how people drink the supermarket stuff. It was the oiliest bag of crap i've every seen. Smells bad too!
> 
> if anyone has any ideas on how to keep it stable on wooden worktops let me know!


have you tried an anti-vibration mat. You pick them up for washing machines pretty cheap and should be easy to cut down. We use similar under our analytical balances in the lab


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> have you tried an anti-vibration mat. You pick them up for washing machines pretty cheap and should be easy to cut down. We use similar under our analytical balances in the lab


I shall try that today. Quick trip to the 'we sell everything that comes in handy' store today then.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Never come across that before. Looks to be useful stuff.


I have a bit of that on my ice axe. Two years and still going strong.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> Never come across that before. Looks to be useful stuff.


Worth keeping an eye out on Amazon as they occasionally have it on offer. Managed to pick up this 8-piece multi-coloured set for £4.99 delivered (along with other items) just before Xmas.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

fluffles said:


> My local cafe has just taken delivery of one, will be interesting to see how it fares in a commercial environment given the pour reliability reported on HB


Feedback is that it doesn't go coarse enough for larger pour overs. Seems odd, no?


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Having done some reading on forums and Baratza's own website, I'm a little confused why they have released this for sale so soon. The target market is for enthusiasts/consumers so why on earth would anybody want to add shims, change burrs or perform any other workaround on a brand new grinder? It looks a good in priciciple, but as a dragon would say: "I'm out."


----------



## SpressoSnob (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi, I have been a member on the forum for a good few months having recently moved to the UK from sunny South Africa.







I have been extremely interested in the sette since debut and have been following all the threads on this, HB and any reviews I could lay my hands on. I have been concerned with all the issues identified by our friends in US, particularly as we don't have Baratza to provide their legendary support directly in the UK.

However, for better or for worse, I finally decided to take the plunge and order the 270w from Coffee Hit and should arrive early next week. I wanted to find out from those who have already received their grinders in the UK whether it was one of the new versions. This can be identified by the new wide flat PF arms, inclusion of shims and Acaia branding near the weighing arms. Looking forward to hearing from 270w owners on this and any other issues/tips. I will also provide a review once I have had some time with it and got the burrs seasoned.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

SpressoSnob said:


> Hi, I have been a member on the forum for a good few months having recently moved to the UK from sunny South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes its the new version.


----------



## SpressoSnob (Oct 23, 2016)

Xpenno said:


> Yes its the new version.


Thanks Xpenno, hope you are enjoying the grinder. I cannot wait to get mine, it's long overdue!


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

So people who have got them, what's your verdict so far?


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Received my non-W version (I single dose) this morning and only pulled 2 shots so far - was outstanding in my opinion and a big step up from my Sage SGP (first grinder). Only had one 'sink shot' which was ground too fine and barely dripped out. One small adjustment and pretty much bang on.

So far these reviews from HB (link below) sum up well my initial thoughts and were helpful before I decided to take the leap of faith. They make some interesting points regarding consistency and ease of dialling in, although unlikely to achieve the same quality as a titan when dialled in completely perfectly. Will post again when I've had chance to play around a bit more.

http://www.home-barista.com/reviews/baratza-sette-270-review-t41369.html


----------



## SpressoSnob (Oct 23, 2016)

Really happy with the 270w so far. It has been dosing consistently- overshooting by 0.2grams which I can live with but will adjust in the offset.

I note that I am running close to the limit on the burr adjustment (currently on 2E) and will need to install the supplied washers to bring the espresso range more to the mid range adjustment.

On another note, I found out that the Acaia app (for those data geeks out there like myself) is available in beta for public use but only on iPad. I wrote to both Baratza and Acaia to find out if this will be available on iPhone and other platforms.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Very little chit chat on these though obviously owners will now have had them long yet. Can I ask for a different angle, and that is to ignore the weigh option. How does either version work or behave as a grinder, whether single dosing or full hopper. Is the retention minimal? Does it handle dark roasts as well as light roasts?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

@fluffles I'm assuming your local cafe is Greenhood as they have recently received a Sette. Whilst Baratza does state the Sette is not for commercial use the one being used at Greenhoods has blown after two weeks. Not sure exactly what has blown (i found out from the owners picture on instagram). I haven't been to Greenhood for a while but when I next go in I will ask Rory what happened.


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> @fluffles I'm assuming your local cafe is Greenhood as they have recently received a Sette. Whilst Baratza does state the Sette is not for commercial use the one being used at Greenhoods has blown after two weeks. Not sure exactly what has blown (i found out from the owners picture on instagram). I haven't been to Greenhood for a while but when I next go in I will ask Rory what happened.


Wondering if it has "blown" or the thermal protection kicked in. Several people reporting that happening after extended use and works again after sitting for a while. Might ask if they tried it again later.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Kyle T said:


> @fluffles I'm assuming your local cafe is Greenhood as they have recently received a Sette. Whilst Baratza does state the Sette is not for commercial use the one being used at Greenhoods has blown after two weeks. Not sure exactly what has blown (i found out from the owners picture on instagram). I haven't been to Greenhood for a while but when I next go in I will ask Rory what happened.


The duty cycle is no good for commercial use and I don't think baratza support use in a commercial setting. Pretty sure that was the case with my virtuoso.

My sette broke with light home usage and I sent it back. Baratza support were great but I get the impression that these grinders aren't quite ready for the primetime. Shame as they have a massive sweet spot for spro I hardly had any sink shots, even when dialing in.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Xpenno said:


> The duty cycle is no good for commercial use and I don't think baratza support use in a commercial setting. Pretty sure that was the case with my virtuoso.
> 
> My sette broke with light home usage and I sent it back. Baratza support were great but I get the impression that these grinders aren't quite ready for the primetime. Shame as they have a massive sweet spot for spro I hardly had any sink shots, even when dialing in.


That's such a shame. By reading the HB thread and now this, it feels like Baratza had rushed them out. Hopefully, given time those issues will be addressed and then it may be worth a look again.

Also, there's a thread on HB that the grinder retains about 1.5 - 2.0g around the burr assembly. Although this is much less than a commercial grinder, it is still somewhat considerable for a grinder that they were claiming as "virtually no retention".


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

pessutojr said:


> That's such a shame. By reading the HB thread and now this, it feels like Baratza had rushed them out. Hopefully, given time those issues will be addressed and then it may be worth a look again.
> 
> Also, there's a thread on HB that the grinder retains about 1.5 - 2.0g around the burr assembly. Although this is much less than a commercial grinder, it is still somewhat considerable for a grinder that they were claiming as "virtually no retention".


Yeah I might revisit if they come out with a forte version. Spro was great.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

pessutojr said:


> Also, there's a thread on HB that the grinder retains about 1.5 - 2.0g around the burr assembly. Although this is much less than a commercial grinder, it is still somewhat considerable for a grinder that they were claiming as "virtually no retention".


It's not too uncommon for grinders to build up a bit of a layer of beans in certain places, but after these dead spaces are filled the grinder is then 'zero retention'. Think of the space under the burr carrier in a Mazzer for example.

That said, I'm not sure you would find 1.5-2g worth hiding in the grind chamber of a modded mazzer.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Dylan said:


> It's not too uncommon for grinders to build up a bit of a layer of beans in certain places, but after these dead spaces are filled the grinder is then 'zero retention'. Think of the space under the burr carrier in a Mazzer for example.
> 
> That said, I'm not sure you would find 1.5-2g worth hiding in the grind chamber of a modded mazzer.


Unfortunately the retained beans in the sette are in the grind path.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> Unfortunately the retained beans in the sette are in the grind path.


Is it static build up around the bottom burr or something else?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Is it static build up around the bottom burr or something else?












This picture shows the bottom burr.

The black plastic ring around the burr channels the coffee downwards and slightly inwards, I guess to reduce static spray. This is where the coffee gets trapped. It's then pushed through by the next beans you grind.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

There's a thread for this on HB: http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/baratza-sette-retention-t45703.html which spun off from the end users reports thread.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

To be fair and for what it's worth I didn't really find the retention to be a big issue.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just watched a YouTube review on the Sette, and the top burr is integrated with the motor and gearing etc. I doubt anyone would want to change the burrs for a long time but would probably be more cost efficient to buy a new grinder when they do wear down?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Just watched a YouTube review on the Sette, and the top burr is integrated with the motor and gearing etc. I doubt anyone would want to change the burrs for a long time but would probably be more cost efficient to buy a new grinder when they do wear down?


Yeah I think the big burr is a non replaceable part


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Xpenno - would u have replaced yours with another of u had good reason to believe it would lasted longer?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> Xpenno - would u have replaced yours with another of u had good reason to believe it would lasted longer?


Yeah, I was digging it. Gonna see if they make any changes to the design. Taste vs cost it was amazing. Not quite as sweet as the ek but very tasty spro.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> This picture shows the bottom burr.
> 
> The black plastic ring around the burr channels the coffee downwards and slightly inwards, I guess to reduce static spray. This is where the coffee gets trapped. It's then pushed through by the next beans you grind.


Bummer, anyone tried a puffer? Or is a small purge necessary?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Some say on HB that they have pre-set their grinder to dispense 1.5g as a purge; Some saying that when you do that the weight-based dose gets thrown out.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, what about the other owners? has anyone else had particular problems and had to return theirs?


----------



## SpressoSnob (Oct 23, 2016)

I had to install the shim as I had reached the end of the grind range, now Diale's back to a 6. Seems to be great now. While I had the burr out I cleaned out all the retained grinds and weighed 1.3g in total








I will preset a 1.5g purge and see how this works.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

SpressoSnob said:


> I had to install the shim as I had reached the end of the grind range, now Diale's back to a 6. Seems to be great now. While I had the burr out I cleaned out all the retained grinds and weighed 1.3g in total
> View attachment 25258
> 
> 
> I will preset a 1.5g purge and see how this works.


Roughly 38g wastage for every 500g bag of beans. Same as two sink shots, so not much really.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Roughly 38g wastage for every 500g bag of beans. Same as two sink shots, so not much really.


Especially given that actual sink shots are pretty rare


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

fluffles said:


> My local cafe has just taken delivery of one, will be interesting to see how it fares in a commercial environment given the pour reliability reported on HB


What are their thoughts on it?

I've been looking at these with interest as a better option than selling people Mazzer Minis. Seems they'd be a treat in pubs/bars.


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

I've got a non-weighing version. It arrived slightly cosmetically damaged which was a shame, but the customer service from Coffee Hit has been excellent, they're going to replace it when they get new stock.

As it's cosmetically damaged, they were OK with me continuing to use this unit in the meantime. I'm getting on well with it having upgraded from an MC2. The preset functions are pretty useful and I'm finding it possible to single dose different beans and switch between different brew methods. I think that's only possible because it seems to be very forgiving in the espresso range. I'm getting great tasting shots with it. I had to install a shim this week. The website suggests this might be the case after a few weeks of use.

Functionally a big improvement on the MC2 but it doesn't come close in terms of solidity. That's probably to be expected given what it offers at the price. I'm not sure it would be robust enough for anything other than very light use in a cafe or pub.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Great insight, thanks shannigan. Seems to be a central theme here of great for different beans and single dosing emerging with some questions of solidity/longevity


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am still undecided. It will be good to hear how they are performing in a few months' time.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Have just seen this grinder. I'm guessing there would be no benefits with this over my current Major? apart from cosmetics


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

Supposedly offers near titan class grind and it excels at single dosing because it has very low retention, works well with few beans in the hopper, and is very easy to dial in. Worth considering if any of that is appealing or size is of prime consideration. Cons are it's relatively loud and build quality is being debated. I would recommend doing homework on the sette-w version before buying that one. Anyone who actually owns one, feel free to chime in ;-)


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Waiting with bated breath.....


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks. So I could literally single dose using it. So it could be equally as good as my major, taste wise?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

CoffeeChris said:


> Thanks. So I could literally single dose using it. So it could be equally as good as my major, taste wise?


I'm not sure where the "Supposedly offers Titan class performance" comes from. But unless you have heard it from someone who knows what they are talking about and isn't being paid it would be worth taking with a few spoons of salt.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeChris said:


> Thanks. So I could literally single dose using it. So it could be equally as good as my major, taste wise?


You would need to have em side by side to answer that . No one has so far .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I'm not sure where the "Supposedly offers Titan class performance" comes from. But unless you have heard it from someone who knows what they are talking about and isn't being paid it would be worth taking with a few spoons of salt.


Mark Prince started that one , Titan class was coined ages ago and I am not sure what relevance it has ( or the tests that were done when it was cooined ) as ultimately it was just some guys testing coffee grinders made and scoring it on their personal preference ( using the blonding point as reference ). Yeah its a bench mark of sorts if you have the same taste buds.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

As per my previous comments It's great for single dosing and it makes tasty espresso.

It's got different burrs to every other grinder so will be different in the cup.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

So would it be madness selling a major for a sette


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

CoffeeChris said:


> So would it be madness selling a major for a sette


It would be madness if you are happy with the major have never tried the sette


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Titan class was coined ages ago and I am not sure what relevance it has [today]... Yeah its a bench mark of sorts if you have the same taste buds.


It's ten years old, from a time when the Robur was the daddy.

It started with a group of HB members looking into conical vs flat burrs (http://www.home-barista.com/reviews/titan-grinder-project-t4126.html) but then morphed into Jim Schulman testing a group of well thought of grinders against the Robur (http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/titan-grinder-project-can-it-beat-mazzer-robur-t4499.html).

It's a cracking exercise but much has moved on.


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

Dylan said:


> I'm not sure where the "Supposedly offers Titan class performance" comes from. But unless you have heard it from someone who knows what they are talking about and isn't being paid it would be worth taking with a few spoons of salt.


I specifically said "supposedly" because I can't vouch for it personally and I said "near titan class" not "titan class", i.e. a notch below. I can prove they said it, just read the reviews and monster threads on HB and Coffeegeek. Can you prove any of them are being paid? ;-)

Regardless, I was just trying to help the guy out based upon what I have read and get him up to speed as quickly and succinctly as possible without writing a book report on the topic as I am pretty confident no one who would comment on this forum has gone from a major to a sette. If you have a different point to make, that is fine, but I would appreciate being left out of the conversation. Good luck.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Well this thread certainly has a lot of attention - lots of us in the market for a sub £500 grinder that can do what the sette can do. Wishing an owner would pop up and give an in depth view on how it's been going ;-)


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> Well this thread certainly has a lot of attention - lots of us in the market for a sub £500 grinder that can do what the sette can do. Wishing an owner would pop up and give an in depth view on how it's been going ;-)


What do you want to know that hasn't already been said?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

More stories of reliability and longevity - or otherwise


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Your account great xpenno we just need more data


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Dylan said:


> I'm not sure where the "Supposedly offers Titan class performance" comes from. But unless you have heard it from someone who knows what they are talking about and isn't being paid it would be worth taking with a few spoons of salt.


In the review below it is tested head to head with a K30 and the results are pretty close, although a rather small sample size:

http://www.home-barista.com/reviews/baratza-sette-270-review-t41369.html

I think Socratic coffee are going to be doing a particle distribution comparison vs the EK43 next month - could be interesting to see (assuming the data will be reliable)

I'll be posting a review in the next week or so - have had mine for a few weeks now but have been too busy!


----------



## Cycleandespresso (Mar 7, 2017)

Any update on the review? Looking forward to hearing!


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> @fluffles I'm assuming your local cafe is Greenhood as they have recently received a Sette. Whilst Baratza does state the Sette is not for commercial use the one being used at Greenhoods has blown after two weeks. Not sure exactly what has blown (i found out from the owners picture on instagram). I haven't been to Greenhood for a while but when I next go in I will ask Rory what happened.


Hi Guys, I finally got round to visiting Greenhood Coffee House today and had a long chat with Rory the owner about his Sette. He wasn't sure what caused it to blow after two weeks of use but Baratza just put it down to the motherboard blowing. He has a replacement machine already, its a 270W, hes currently putting Hasbean decaf through it and says its the best decaf shot hes ever had (he gave me a free shot to try and it was very nice) he was showing me the machine in use and the grinds it produced, it produces 18g of nice fluffy grinds in around 5 seconds. I am not sure what coffee machine he is using at Greenhood but he did say it does a pre infusion and in order for the water to be able to sit on top of the puck of coffee to pre-infuse the grinder has to be able to achieve a very fine grind and he was super impressed that the Sette manages this as his coffee machine reaches very high pressures. He definitely thinks it is a great grinder and when I asked him how he thought it compares to a Mazzer SJ (what i have) he said the Sette was better. He also said he does have the shims fitted to allow it to grind finer.

However, he has been having some weird issues. Sometimes when he presses a preset to start grinding the Sette waits a few seconds and then throws up a random error code. Sometimes its also waits a few seconds before it eventually starts grinding but I'm pretty sure the latter is because of the scale taring before grinding. He said the scale is ok but it never provides bang on results, usually for 18g he gets 18.2g. The problem with the random error codes is that nobody knows what any of them mean. In the box there is only a piece of paper directing you to the Baratza Youtube page and none of their videos explain error codes. He agrees that the more people buy and use the machines the more we will all eventually know. He also said it definitely cannot grind coarse enough for filter coffee but I think Baratza are working on a different burr for filter?

Overall he's very impressed and thinks most of the random errors may be linked to the 270W, he said if the standard 270 doesn't throw up random errors like his then its a no brainer. Retention is very low, the machine itself looked very small (especially compared to the SJ i use) and I think he may just have cost me £400!! Watch this space as a nice restored SJ might come up for sale in the near future.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Kyle - great info.

Becoming harder to ignore for me - could be a great grinder if a couple of things are sorted out


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

From what I've been reading, it seems as though the issues lie more with the "W". The non weighing 270 apparently doses very consistently. So setting your target weight via the timer seems to get within .2-.3g every time. I think for me I would more likely buy this version and have non of the issues caused by its weighing.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> Never come across that before. Looks to be useful stuff.


Amazon deal of the day today

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sugru-Mouldable-Glue-Black-Pack/dp/B007VXJM58/ref=pe_2118791_187387771_dotd_h_t

Be quick though only a few hours left...


----------

